# zebedee and squid



## m_pahlevanzadeh (Feb 17, 2020)

Dear all,

I used to zebedee on linux, It needed to squid, in client I connected such as mylocalport:myhostname:3128
Now, I migrate to FreeBSD and I need to install zebedee without squid. How can I run zebedee without squid?


----------

